# China Glaze Metro and Haunting Collections for FALL 2011



## RayannaBanana (Jul 31, 2011)

Just  wondering if anyone knows the actual release dates for these 2 new fall collections. I was told August 1st for Metro and Aug 13th for Haunting but when I asked Sally's they had no idea what I was talking about and told me there were no release for August. So I don't know when these are actually coming out since no ones what I am talking about.

  	I always thought the release dates for the US and Canada were the same at least that what I've noticed anyway. Can anyone confirm when everything is actually being release?

  	I also asked one of the Chatters salons in town and they to didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 1, 2011)

So no one can help here?


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know about Haunting, but Metro should be out already. I ordered mine almost 2 weeks ago from ebay and got them today 
  	I've also seen it in some online shops.


----------



## sonu (Aug 1, 2011)

Metro is already released here in US.. I already ordered from trans design but I have no idea about haunting.. Sorry but thats all I know.. no idea about Canada.. but i believe you can order from transdesign.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 1, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> I don't know about Haunting, but Metro should be out already. I ordered mine almost 2 weeks ago from ebay and got them today
> I've also seen it in some online shops.


	Thanks! I don't get why no one knows what I'm talking about everywhere I ask. It a little frustrating. Today is a holiday so I don't know if that's why everything is messed up. I  guess I'll just have to look for myself rather then asking.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 1, 2011)

I usually just get them from Sally's or Chatters Salons. But both of them don't have a clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

oooh what is the haunting collection all about?


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oooh what is the haunting collection all about?



 	It's the Halloween Collection! 





  	I was just told by  someone on the Sally's facebook page that this 2 collections will be out in September and October. I thought they were both out this month as I've been reading but I guess not?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 1, 2011)

that silver & gold look like they have potential! and I can't wait to get my hands on that glow-in-the-dark polish



RayannaBanana said:


> It's the Halloween Collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 3, 2011)

I have *never *been into the crackle trend, at all!  I'm really surprised it has taken of like it has.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 3, 2011)

I just bought CG Metro today at Chatters.  They told me it just came in the store today.  

Good luck!


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 3, 2011)

SubwayDreaming said:


> I just bought CG Metro today at Chatters.  They told me it just came in the store today.
> 
> Good luck!


 
  	In BC?


----------



## londonhermit (Aug 27, 2011)

I just picked up the halloween collection Thursday. I picked up the cremes the crackle and the glow in the dark I passed on.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 27, 2011)

I got the Halloween (Haunting) four-pack on Friday.  So excited to try it!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 1, 2011)

the metro and haunting collection are on head2toebeauty.com. i don't know if they ship international.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Sep 1, 2011)

Got Haunting today at chatters!


----------



## dixie (Sep 13, 2011)

So far, I've got: Skyscraper, Urban Night and Midnight Magic.  I was going to pick up Concrete Catwalk today in Sally's but realized I left my coupon at home - I know...DUH!  They're holding it for me til tomorrow.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 13, 2011)

I've got Skyscraper and Traffic Jam. Skyscraper is a BEAUTY!!! I can't wait to get my hands on some of the others ^_^


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm wearing Concrete Catwalk on my hands now.  I love this shade!




dixie said:


> So far, I've got: Skyscraper, Urban Night and Midnight Magic.  I was going to pick up *Concrete Catwalk *today in Sally's but realized I left my coupon at home - I know...DUH!  They're holding it for me til tomorrow.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Sep 13, 2011)

Any idea when the holiday collection is coming out (think it's called Let It Snow)?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm wearing Traffic Jam! It's such a nice magenta/berry color =)


----------



## sonu (Sep 13, 2011)

SubwayDreaming said:


> Any idea when the holiday collection is coming out (think it's called Let It Snow)?



 	I guess 15th.. As the website from which I order has this date written..


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome!  Thanks, sonu!  

In the meantime, I am enjoying Midtown Magic.



sonu said:


> I guess 15th.. As the website from which I order has this date written..


----------



## dixie (Sep 14, 2011)

Went back to Sally's today with coupon in hand and got *Concrete Catwalk* and since I'm_ oddly  _in a "red" phase at the moment, I got *City Siren*, too.  Also...I swatched *VIII* and loved it, so I got it that, too.


----------

